# GPS/Electronic Compass



## Kukur (Jun 2, 2004)

This is a bit unconventional, but I hope you guys can help me out.

I am looking for a standard GPS unit (doesn't have to all that fancy) that will have an electronic compass built in that will allow me to save a particular heading.

I install satellite internet and have set coordinates for the location of the satellite. I would like to find a device I can pre-program in the 119* (S-SE) direction the sat is located at so all I have to do is line it up.

Can write it off for the business and use the GPS for the weekend hiking trips.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I have several GPS units and think you might be better off sticking to a compass !

While virtually all GPS units will handle a heading or route while in motion, their weak point is "static" compass directions while standing still. Some are better than other but all utilize changes in signal timing from satellites that inherently depend on geographic movement to calibrate. 

My Rhino 120 is better than my Garmin 45, and both are better than my Eagle AccuNav at what you're requesting but none are 100% .....until you start moving. Since I assume that your "wanderings" are sometimes very limited (ie - rooftops) the accuracy of a GPS will likely never equal a compass.


----------



## Kukur (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks FIJI,

I was wondering how accurate they would be. Will do just a normal one for now and look for a GPS later.

Thanks


----------

